
Prostitute kills Google exec with heroin - ebahnx
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-high-end-escort-tech-exec-heroin-death-20140709-story.html
======
sashanna
No she didn't.

A Google executive committed accidental suicide by heroin and she ran away -
probably in fear for her own life.

------
kghose
It almost sounds like a 'hit' from the movies, especially intriguing was the
suggestion that this has happened before.

